# My Jewels laid eggs!



## madjecks (Jun 8, 2009)

i got a pair of out of the 5 jewels bought, yesterday I looked into the tank and saw they cleared a spot in the gravel between the rocks and one of the fish female I suppose won't leave the area, today I can see what looks to be eggs on the bottom of the tank. My question is should I turn the filter off to stop the fry from being sucked into the filter? If so what should I do about filtration?


----------



## Bweb (Mar 31, 2009)

Put a foam filter insert over your intake just make a slit down in the center of the foam block and slide it over your intake plus you'll get biological filtration from the foam in time that's what I do in my fry tanks and the tanks that have my holding females in them.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

u can even use the little bags they sell for media in filters....this is what i use


----------

